
Trump Administration Finalizes Plan to Open Arctic Refuge to Drilling - sr3d
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/17/climate/alaska-oil-drilling-anwr.html
======
sr3d
This is why we have to stop Trump and all his cronies from destroy this very
earth. It's so mind boggling to see the level of greeds at play here. We're
already burning up the Amazon and now for some oil and to save a few thousand
jobs in Alaska.

Trump and the Republican party are so corrupted it's unbelievable.

